# Jobless for 9 months



## sjones (Jan 20, 2010)

I have graduated with a bachelors in Social Work and haven't got a job yet for nine going on ten months. I have tried branching out and submitting resumes for a wide variety of related jobs but nothing has worked yet. I have only got two interviews so far. I feel frustrated and miserable as time goes by. I really like this field but nothing seems to be out there.. or if there is a job fifty to one hundred people are applying for it. Sometimes I think why bother waking up to a brand new day. It's going to be the same old day after day. I don't have much happiness except for short periods of time surfing or playing games online. I have been exercising a few days a week but it still hasn't help me to get out of this funk I feel I'm in. After a day goes by I feel time was wasted.. another day without a job. Sorry to unload. I just needed to tell someone.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

The average length of unemployment in the US is about 40 weeks, 20 weeks in Canada. You could either apply for unrelated work, such as call centres or start your own business. You could also do volunteer work to obtain work experience.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

aus2020 said:


> The average length of unemployment in the US is about 40 weeks, 20 weeks in Canada. You could either apply for unrelated work, such as call centres or start your own business. You could also do volunteer work to obtain work experience.


Volunteering is probably a very good idea. I've spent a lot of time unemployed in the past decade and finding something rewarding to do in the down time is very important to self worth.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey I'm in your exact same boat. And I do spend a whole day sleeping sometimes wondering where is my life? 

Don't get down, you're not the only one going through this. Everyone is going through this same thing. Maybe take this time to reassess yourself and what you really want out of life. Are you still happy with social work and envision yourself doing that? Then keep on trying and if you have to take a day off to reset then go for it. Don't be so hard on yourself. Maybe consider going to graduate school to get an MSW if you really love that. 

But don't get depressed what you are going through is not unique to you. Life is beautiful it's easy to get stuck in this rut we're in. Just today I almost choked to death and now realize how petty it is to be caring so much about not being able to find work when the fact you're alive each day is the greatest gift of all! Be thankful for the things you have and know that something will workout


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

In 3 years I was unemployed for about 12 months, and have had 3 jobs. Hang in there friend! Volunteer, network with anyone, and keep an open mind and try to stay positive. I'm sure these are things that you have heard but I found them to be true while I was looking for work.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Shit ton of jobs in new orleans.

And you can get your masters while you are working.


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel for ya, I also just graduated and haven't had any luck yet. There are times that I get down but I keep telling myself that even if I don't find a job, as long as I continue to grow and am striving to be a good person, I will be happy with my life. It also helps a lot when I go on long walks and enjoy the beauty around me.

Volunteering sounds promising as well.


----------



## Pterinochilus Murinus (Sep 15, 2011)

Join the club... going on three years now here :-\


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't understand why people think that they need someone to _give_ them a job. Make your own job! Make your own money!


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

Einstein said:


> I don't understand why people think that they need someone to _give_ them a job. Make your own job! Make your own money!


Not all of us are geniuses Einstein. heh heh

But we do try, at least I have been.


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, the economy totally reeks, but don't ever let yourself think that it's reflective of your self-worth, your capabilities, or your intellect. Sometimes it's just all about timing, luck, and sadly connections (yes, networking, the word we all hate). 

Unpaid work is key if you can get it at a company/organization in your field of interest. If they like your work, perhaps you can convince them to hire you. Of course you should be prudent on what company you spend your unpaid time with - choose one that has the potential for growth and the capital to actually hire you after a few months of unpaid work. Also, I would mine your school's career services for all their worth.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

sjones said:


> I have graduated with a bachelors in Social Work and haven't got a job yet for nine going on ten months. I have tried branching out and submitting resumes for a wide variety of related jobs but nothing has worked yet. I have only got two interviews so far. I feel frustrated and miserable as time goes by. I really like this field but nothing seems to be out there.. or if there is a job fifty to one hundred people are applying for it. Sometimes I think why bother waking up to a brand new day. It's going to be the same old day after day. I don't have much happiness except for short periods of time surfing or playing games online. I have been exercising a few days a week but it still hasn't help me to get out of this funk I feel I'm in. After a day goes by I feel time was wasted.. another day without a job. Sorry to unload. I just needed to tell someone.


Why?

I see plenty of jobs in social work on a daily basis.


----------

